# PLEASE HELP GUINEA PIG MAKING REALLY ODD NOISE



## Zuzia30 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi I’m Zoe I am new to this forum I joined as I was searching for help with my guinea pig. We have had our 2 girls around 5 months now, they were around 6/7 weeks old when we got them, so are around 6 months old. Tonight I’ve been sitting in my front room and noticed one of them making this really loud strange sound it’s almost like a duck quacking, that’s what it sounds like to me. She has never made this sound before it’s really freaked me out she has done it 2/3 times in the last hour while just sitting eating her grass. I found this video on YouTube of another guinea pig making the same sound but it has no reason why she was making the sound at all just a short video of the sound I can post it if this would help understand what the noise sounds like if anyone replies. We don’t have a vets open close to me until after Christmas or I would take her in if anyone has had a piggy make this sound and knows why it would be amazing help because I am really worried and if I’m advised it’s best to go to a vets ASAP I will have to find a taxi to take me but I can’t afford to make that journey unless I really need too as it will cast around £80 there & back plus the vets fee. Any advice would be so so helpful right now


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would ring a vet for advice.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

When my son was small, his friend's guinea used to do this and the vet suggested she might be in season; and that males can be noisy if they are thinking about their girlfriend; but that they have quite a 'vocabulary', and generally speaking it's nothing to panic about. The guinea used to make a grunting noise if there was any nice food around too. But sure, if you are really worried, you might give a vet a call.


----------

